#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Prasat Khao Wihan National Park

## WujouMao

i know this temple is in Cambodia, but the only way to see it before the area was closed, was through the National Park in Thailand. I stayed in Kantharalak which is in Si Saket province. Next day took a săwngthăew to Phum Saron which is 10km from the temple, where i picked up a motorcyle taxi to Prasat Khao Wihan National Park
Pha Mo I Daeng cliff face, oldest bas reliefs in Thailand, Koh Ker period AD 921-45




Pha Mo I Daeng


paid a 'toll fee' to wander around in cambodia while looking at the temple


another awfully steep climb to the top


nice view from the mid section


half way point








Nearly there, another section








The top. as you may well know, the Khmer Rouge occupied this temple even in the mid 90's.






you can find anything at these stalls. animal skin, claws, bone, banknotes and dirty movies






The edge of the cliff




The Khmer Rouge destroyed most of the temple, so this really needs building again. thank god it never blown to bits




some things are still intact




back of the Temple, cliff face


Breathtaking!!

i have no idea what this purpose is. 


i ask the cambodian man for his picture, but wasnt sure if i was meant to place a stick in the gap and give a donation

----------


## phuketbound

Nice pics. I think Angkor Wat is a photographers dream. Did you get to most of the temples? I got to most of them, but it was so hot out by mid afternoon.

----------


## WujouMao

> Nice pics. I think Angkor Wat is a photographers dream. Did you get to most of the temples? I got to most of them, but it was so hot out by mid afternoon.


yea, ive been to Angkor. this crossing isnt a legal crossing anyway. you have to head back to thailand. As for the hot weather, sure its hot, but i'm fine with it. i just kept my liquids up

----------


## WujouMao

2 more pictures which i forgot to add. nothing major of course, but i did find it rather nasty there is still a market for bones and claws.





so i would hazard a guess its all illegal killings

----------


## mishmash

> 2 more pictures which i forgot to add. nothing major of course, but i did find it rather nasty there is still a market for bones and claws.


Yes, but you did mention they sell dirty movies, so there was something worth perusing, eh?

----------


## pangsida

The beggars (organized child begging) drove me nuts when I visited. So much so I would not go back.

----------


## nedword

The best way to stop the kids from annoying you is to have one show you around.  You not only see things that you would have missed, and that are cool, but once the other kids see that you already have one they don't bother you.

----------


## Nawty

Well done, some nice pics in there.

----------


## Woodentop

I've been there twice. Sad to say I never made it past the first flight of steps, both times. A very hard climb. My 72 y.o. thai mother-in-law made it to the top in record time. Put me to shame. The above pics give me a fantastic idea of what I missed. Anyone wanting to try this climb, I suggest you get there early morning. We went at midday. Not a wise idea, in the heat.

----------


## Peter Jordan

Visited Khao Phra Viharn (Wihan, Vihearn, whatever) twice in late '90s. You needed a passport at the time. 

The first time we visited there were signs posted warning of landmines. A year later the signs were gone (were the landmines gone too--or did someone figure tourists didn't want to be scared).

The temple/palace/ruins are pretty amazing and the view down into Cambodia is equally impressive.

In addition to the cannon, there was a downed helicopter rusting away off to the side.

With the military presence, the landmines, the vendors selling crap and contraband, and the beautiful old temple beat up by time, weather, and artillery, it's a poetic capsule of Cambodia and much of SE Asia.

Well worth the visit if/when it re-opens.

----------


## Beadle

> The first time we visited there were signs posted warning of landmines. A year later the signs were gone (were the landmines gone too--or did someone figure tourists didn't want to be scared).


The mines around the temple are still there. Two Thai soldiers were blown up only recently. 

The Cambodians have also reportedly caught Thais laying mines recently at the behest of the Thai military.




> Well worth the visit if/when it re-opens.


That unfortunately won't be possible under this Thai government.

----------


## Beadle

Why is this in the Thailand temple section anyway?

The temple is Khmer and belongs to Cambodia.

----------


## WujouMao

> Why is this in the Thailand temple section anyway?
> 
> The temple is Khmer and belongs to Cambodia.


True, very true. But i was in Thailand for 3 months during that time and i entered the temple on Thai soil. 

Now if i was in the north of Cambodia and made the impossible journey through there to the temple, i would of placed it in Cambodian section.

----------

